# 1200 Intel Pentium Pros



## Ardibash (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, I have an opportunity to purchase 1200 Intel Pentium Pro chips for £18,000, as I understand from this forum I should be able to recover at least 1 kg of gold (ideally 1.2kg), is this the case?


----------



## glondor (Sep 29, 2011)

18000gbp = $ 29000 Canadian/ 1200= $24.17 per piece.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2011)

glondor said:


> 18000gbp = $ 29000 Canadian/ 1200= $24.17 per piece.


Or $28.14 US. Which is about what they sell for here on Ebay.I don't believe you will have a large profit margin at that price,in fact,I would not touch them at that price,but that is just me.However if you do buy them,and you are satisfied with the yield results,then you should have no problem finding plenty more at that price on ebay.


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

Be also aware that they don't yield 1.1g of gold per cpu as wiki states. It's more like .5g/cpu; at least, that's all I've gotten out of them each time. 
Maybe if I grind them to dust then I would get the rest. I've saved the ceramics for future grinding. 

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Sep 29, 2011)

Ardibash said:


> Hi, I have an opportunity to purchase 1200 Intel Pentium Pro chips for £18,000, as I understand from this forum I should be able to recover at least 1 kg of gold (ideally 1.2kg), is this the case?



I don't think you learned those numbers from this forum. Maybe you have seen numbers like that on spreadsheets on this forum that were posted here from other sites. If you look at what members here have actually yielded from those, the numbers will be quite different. You should buy one Intel Pentium Pro chip and refine it yourself to see what the yield will actually be, before you invest a large amount of money into buying a lot of them.
Claudie


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 29, 2011)

Claudie is right. 
I bought a total of 60 P/Pro's some months ago, paid between $23.00 to $28.00 USD per ea., & decided to run 2 to verify the yield. To my surprise I recovered 1g from 2 P/Pro's. When I processed the rest, the ones shown in the pic, I was very disappointed... :roll: 
Needless to say, I stopped buying them from e-bay. 

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> To my surprise I recovered 1g from 2 P/Pro's.


That is close to my yields.


----------



## xsspirito (Sep 29, 2011)

several sources state the same amount, I suspect they all have the same origin. 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/28911037/Gold-Content-List-in-CPU-Chips
http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/
http://www.thriftybits.com/ pays $10.66 a piece.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 29, 2011)

The first link you posted,showed up on our forum in 07' or 08'.....and is not even close to being accurate.Since then the same document has can be found in many places on the internet.No one on the forum knows its origin,but several of us would like to "talk" to its creator.If you buy something for the same price that thrifty bits pays,then you are guaranteed to make a hefty profit.I am not aware of too many buyers that pay as low as thrifty bits does.
But I give you my word,in my years of processing I have never recovered,or known/taught anyone that recovered, 1 gram of gold from a single pentium prne of our mods did a control on one and if memory serves he extracted .3 gram,not including the gold within the substrate(ceramic).You are going to want to read this http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=62&p=52836&hilit=pro+yield#p52836


----------



## Ardibash (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for the info guys, it was reallllly helpful.


----------

